# Some pics of my 150 after it's had a little time to grow.



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

im still bad with this camera so some of the pics suck, my bad


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Shaping up nicely. 
Does the pencil urchin knock things over?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice...(jealous)how much live rock do you have in there???


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> Shaping up nicely.
> Does the pencil urchin knock things over?


all the time


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a nice start. How much light do you have? SPS and most clams need a bunch. I ask because the mantle of your clam seems retracted.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

drhank said:


> Looks like a nice start. How much light do you have? SPS and most clams need a bunch. I ask because the mantle of your clam seems retracted.


He closes and opens as he wishes he is kind of an awkward little guy. 

but for the record I have 2x 400watt metal halide with 20,000K...........

Most days he will be closed and sometimes retracted, around 6-10 he will be fully open.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres for DrHank

I took a couple snaps of him just a couple mins ago, he looks a bit happier. He only really opes up at night like i said.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's looking awesome!! Just wondering, how do you pile your live rock like that, i am so nervous it is going to tumble over that i only have like 2 high..


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicole85 said:


> It's looking awesome!! Just wondering, how do you pile your live rock like that, i am so nervous it is going to tumble over that i only have like 2 high..


I just made a base that is about half the width of my tank and just started putting piece together. I didn't just randomly stack. I have about 210lbs of Live rock. I bought about 80lbs at a time. So what i did was i went through the bucket piece by piece and found a suitable place for it trying to fit them together like puzzle pieces. I had 1 piece un lodge and come crashing down however it never made it to the sand bed. that's why i have those branches out past the base of the stack. In-case a piece of LR falls hopefully it will hit a brand before hitting the sand bed and lose most of its momentum.


----------



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking good. I can't wait to see it in a few more months.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks more like it. I think the blueness of your photo's threw me off. I run 14K's with VHO actinic supplements.


----------

